# My rottie, possibly shepherd, and maybe Lab mix Belle!- recent pics.



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are some newer pics of my dogs Belle. She is a Rottie mix (thats what the shelter we got her from said) but I think shes also part Shepherd and maybe part Lab. Well anyway here's the pics. Shes 8yrs old now. What do you guys think shes mixed with?









The great outdoors








Chillin'








lookin up at the food on the counter








sitting up pretty and not slouched like ushall


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

At 8 yrs old









When she was a puppy


----------



## Killer Bee (Jul 10, 2007)

What a good looking dog. I started a topic here about a month ago with pics of my Rot/Shepherd mix. Your dog looks very similar to mine, so I believe it is a Rot/Shepherd mix. How is her temperment?


-Killer Bee


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

She is very loving and isnt very active anymore but when she was younger was very active and loved to run in the woods and in the snow, she is reserved/very shy around strangers when we are out on walks but at home she is very protective. Shes not a fan of water, she is very obediant, she loves to travel and when we do she is not the least bit afraid of strangers and she never tries to bark at any one, ummmmm... that pretty much describs her, o ya she will let you do anything to her with out making a fuss, and she is great with the other animals suchas the cats guinea pigs and hamster but when we are out side shes a bunny chaser and chimpmuck killer and attemped turkey catcher(she has never suceeded though)


----------



## Claf (Aug 8, 2007)

awww, shes so beautfiul!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Here are some newer pics of my dogs Belle. She is a Rottie mix (thats what the shelter we got her from said) but I think shes also part Shepherd and maybe part Lab. Well anyway here's the pics. Shes 8yrs old now. What do you guys think shes mixed with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be part Elvis.


----------



## Claf (Aug 8, 2007)

I LOVE her eyes.


----------



## Killer Bee (Jul 10, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> She is very loving and isnt very active anymore but when she was younger was very active and loved to run in the woods and in the snow, she is reserved/very shy around strangers when we are out on walks but at home she is very protective. Shes not a fan of water, she is very obediant, she loves to travel and when we do she is not the least bit afraid of strangers and she never tries to bark at any one, ummmmm... that pretty much describs her, o ya she will let you do anything to her with out making a fuss, and she is great with the other animals suchas the cats guinea pigs and hamster but when we are out side shes a bunny chaser and chimpmuck killer and attemped turkey catcher(she has never suceeded though)


My dog is only a year old, he's still just a big puppy. He loves to go for walks in the woods, and getting him to come in out of the snow is near impossible. He is very loving and loyal, and loves kids. His size is intimidating to some, but after they realise his temperment, it's a different story. He is protective, and has a nasty bark and growl. Very few strangers stick around the porch when he announces it's his house. Your dog, although older and less active, sounds almost to a tee like mine. Maybe it's the Rot/Shepherd breed, I really can't say. Also, Thunder has chased numerous chipmunks, squirrels and rabbits around the yard. But, like your dog, he's yet to catch his prey.

-Killer Bee


----------



## katy (Jul 10, 2007)

your dog has markings like a shepherd. your description of her temperament sounds alot like a 7 year old german sheperd mix i used to have.


----------

